# Passive GeForce 9800GT von BFG



## xTc (17. Februar 2009)

*Der Grafikkarten-Hersteller BFG plant anscheinend eine passive GeForce 9800GT auf den Markt bringen zu wollen. Alle Zeichen deuten auf einen schnellen Verkaufsstart hin, da die Karte in den U.S.A. schon verfügbar ist.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BFG bringt eine weitere Karte auf Basis der GeForce 9800GT auf den Markt. Dabei handelt es sich um diesmal um eine vollständig passivgekühlte Grafikkarte.

Da die Taktraten dem Referenzdesign von Nvidia entsprechen, taktet die GPU mit  600MHz, der Speicher mit 1.800MHz und die Shader-Einheiten mit 1.500MHz. Die Karte verfügt über 512MB GDDR3 Grafikspeicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das besondere an der Karte ist dessen Kühlung. Diese ist gänzlich passiv. Der Kühler erinnert stark an den HR-03 von Thermalright. Auffällig ist auch, die Speicherbausteine werden nicht mit einem Kühlkörper versehen.

Weiterhin ist unklar, ob es sich bei dieser 9800GT schon um die sogenannte "9800GT Green Edition" handelt. Dies wäre naheliegend, da sich die Karte aufgrund der geringeren Spannung besser passiv kühlen lassen würde.

Die Karte ist für ca. 160,00 US-Dollar bei newegg.com verfügbar. Auf der BFG-Homepage ist sie allerdings noch nicht gelistet. Wann die Karte in Europa verfügbar sein wird, ist noch unklar.

Quelle:

Fudzilla - BFG is preparing passive 9800 GT


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

Ist das jetzt eine Single Slot Karte oder täuscht das, weil der Kühler hinten so groß ist?


----------



## xTc (17. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Single Slot Karte oder täuscht das, weil der Kühler hinten so groß ist?



Das täuscht. Die Karte belegt auf der Rückseite mit Sicherheit noch 1, wenn nicht sogar eher 2 Slots.

Trotzdem sollte das bei den meisten Boards ohne Probleme passen.  Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer.



Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

Aber über die Wärmeentwicklung ist noch nichts bekannt, oder?


----------

